# Antique boat question



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, I have a 1957 Glasspar Avalon that I am getting close to completion. I have made some changes for the better like a new wiring harness, bilge pumps, motor tune up, lights ect. As I am trying to finish some fiberglass work I was reading another post and realized I am missing one huge piece, The Capacity plate. -)O(- I can't find anything on the internet. The boat origanally had 4 individual seats and 1 bench seat. Is this something I can have made, is it required for the year ect? Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kenny here's the thread on it go to the third page and read BRL1 post...hopefully this will help you out.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15814&start=20


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Good K2..You know I think that web site and explanation should be put in the boating guidebook.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Love to see a pic when you are done, love old boats. my first boat was a 1957 fleetliner. awsome !!!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

KennyC said:


> OK, I have a *1957* Glasspar Avalon that I am getting close to completion. I have made some changes for the better like a new wiring harness, bilge pumps, motor tune up, lights ect. As I am trying to finish some fiberglass work I was reading another post and realized I am missing one huge piece, The Capacity plate. -)O(- I can't find anything on the internet. The boat origanally had 4 individual seats and 1 bench seat. Is this something I can have made, is it required for the year ect? Any help would be greatly appriciated.


Utah law states it is not required on boats manufactured prior to 1973. I have a 1962 Hydroswift. Doesn't have one. Never had an issue.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

73-18-8.1. Capacity and certification label.
(1) Each vessel manufactured after November 1, 1972, which is less than 20 feet in length, except a sailboat, canoe, kayak, inflatable vessel, or homemade motor boat must have a United States Coast Guard capacity and certification label permanently affixed to the vessel and clearly visible to the operator when boarding or operating the vessel. The capacity and certification information may be combined together and displayed on one


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys- That will allow my family and I to get out once I am done. I was looking at the site that K2 refered me to and for $5 I think I might go ahead and pick one up at a later date. Plus it might be nice to have when and if I sell her later. Since we are the subject of old boat is there a place where I can get used antique boat pieces? I would like to try and put it back to as close to original as I can but I am coming up empty handed on the seat brackets and the rubber that runs around the outside of the boat. I am also interested if anyone has experience in Gelcoat and exterior boat paint. Thanks again.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Kenny,

There is a show called Ship Shape TV which is a boat improvement show. They talk about how to gelcoat and do exterior base paint all the time.

They did a whole show on how to exterior paint. I found the third segment, I assume the others are on youtube as well.


----------

